# Olci Training



## .NEIL. (Dec 2, 2008)

Has anyone done the c&g 2330 1 and 2 with these ppl looking for some advice before i go and spend near £6k with these ppl. It is more courses i will be doing other than the 2330


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

I respectfuly refer you to my answer to your other post.

As for this company;
Contact them and get a list of people who have passed
Contact these people and see if they have gained relevant employment, pay rate, prospects etc

I personally do not know of anyone who has done one of these courses...there again I have only been doing the job for 34+ years:thumbsup:

Your local College is your first port of call


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Its such a shame when our people have to resort to doing these courses to get qualified now,times sure are a changing.
When i started out it was mainly the CITB who did all the paperwork and sorted college and the hands on was from the old hands with the tools who knew all the short cuts and ways of completing the job.

I recently had a run in with the JTL over their useless training scheme ( or the non existent one for 19 - 24 years olds )
16 - 18's get all the grants to cover it.

As Trimix says Neil,check it out well before you enrol,i would hate for you to pay all that money out and get little in reward for it.

Chris


----------



## PJDonaldson (Feb 6, 2011)

*Advice*

Hello Neil,

I am thinking of taking up the same course and was wondering if you did it in the end - and was it worth it?


----------

